# Today's kills



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Frameless kill and skateboard joeydude kill for the pot!!
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Those are some nice ones! There a lot bigger than ours. Congratulations


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Healthy looking rabbits The rabbits here in my area have too many predators the coyotes and red tail hawks keep them thinned out. They hunt coyotes, but the red tail hawks are on the endangered species list, so they have no predators. That’s a nice slingshot. Did you make it?


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Frameless kill and skateboard joeydude kill for the pot!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shooting Joey 
Have you tried capturing any video of your hunts ?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

No kiddn, a video would be awesome!


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice going mate


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> Those are some nice ones! There a lot bigger than ours. Congratulations


Thank you ... we have some healthy rabbit here .. I am blessed ..

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Tag said:


> Healthy looking rabbits The rabbits here in my area have too many predators the coyotes and red tail hawks keep them thinned out. They hunt coyotes, but the red tail hawks are on the endangered species list, so they have no predators. That's a nice slingshot. Did you make it?


Thanks tag! Much appreciate it .. yeah they sure are healthy here .. the coyotes do a number on em.here also .. but thankful enough for me to get a few  yep the slingshot is my design .. called the joeydude !  thank you

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

James West said:


> Nice going mate


Thank you James! Means alot from you pal

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> No kiddn, a video would be awesome!


I will try to bring my go pro next time pal  not sure if anyone wanted to see 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

romanljc said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > Frameless kill and skateboard joeydude kill for the pot!!
> ...


Thank you pal .. I will bring my go pro next time pal .. thanks !!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Devon minnow (Apr 2, 2017)

Spot on man,great to see someone else not scared to hunt frameless or bareback. I myself have been using this method for the last two years taking rabbits, pigeons and a hare. I favour Orange or green Dub Dub firing .33cal leads up to .50cal steel. Or looped 2050 for .50cal leads used in thick cover absolutely DEADLY


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Devon minnow said:


> Spot on man,great to see someone else not scared to hunt frameless or bareback. I myself have been using this method for the last two years taking rabbits, pigeons and a hare. I favour Orange or green Dub Dub firing .33cal leads up to .50cal steel. Or looped 2050 for .50cal leads used in thick cover absolutely DEADLY


Thanks pal!! I love frameless shooting also ... I have some dubdub .. how do u hold it man ... I'm gonna have to fix me a set ! Cheers bud

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Devon minnow (Apr 2, 2017)

Photo poor but as you can see the green band is green dubdub slightly heavier draw than the orange. The black ring is a 28mm curtain ring and has been added to give an anchoring point on my third finger. The band is then passed behind my second finger and then in front of my first finger and the tubes spit with the knuckle. The tubes is then draw back and a quarter twist on the pouch.
The other band set is 2050 looped shot in the same way. This has a very heavy draw so that is why I use minimum .50cal lead. Change to a 2052 loop tube(easier draw) and 1/2" steel good hunting setup and very quiet. Change to 2040 looped tube and 3/8 steel accurate target setup


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Nice! I will have to play with some dubdub.. I have some in mt freezer!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

